# Augers backwards?



## 9ball (Feb 10, 2013)

I bought this older sears 28 inch 8 horsepower snowblower used this past summer. I used it for the 1st time 2 days ago. It starts and runs great. However there is hardly any snow coming out of the shoot and there are small piles of snow building up on each side of the machine. I believe the augers are backwards. Could someone tell from the attached picture? If they are on backwards, is it difficult to reverse them? Thank you. Cheers.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

They look backward to me...Let's wait for a second opinion but I would say you have a little teardown ahead of you. Look on the bright side...you'll definitely learn a bit about your machine


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

They are both backwards. You can flip them over or if you just keep them the way they are and put the right on the left and the left on the right you would be ok as well


----------



## 9ball (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. You confirmed what i was thinking. In looking at the machine i am thinking to remove the augers I would remove the sides of the machine and the associated bushings, also remove the sheer pins. At this point will the augers just slide off of the shafts or is it more complicated than this? Or is there an easier way? I have to do this outdoor in the elements as i do not have a garage. Cheers.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Sounds like you have the teardown figured out 9ball. If you take the shear pins out now, do the augers spin free on the shafts? For your sake, start praying to whatever higher authority you follow that they do (I hope for you as well that they do). If not, the auger/s are rusted to the shaft/s and your going to learn alot more than you hoped to on this one...If all goes easy, put some anti-seeze on the shafts prior to re-assembling everything. Could make your or the next owners life a whole lot easier down the road at some point. Good luck!


----------



## 9ball (Feb 10, 2013)

I will try to remove the sheer pins tomorrow. I hope they are not rusted as this thing was rebuilt this past summer. Also will I not find grease between the auger and the shaft? i ask because there is a grease nipple on the auger. Cheers.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Auger Rakes*

From what I can see, looks like the ends of the auger housing bolts on. If that's true, just unbolts the end panels, swap the augers (insuring they're on in the correct direction) and bolt it back together. Grease or use antiseize on the auger shaft also to save future problems.


----------



## 9ball (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for the fast responses. Will let you know how I make out. Cheers.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep backwards....the augers should look like trees in the woods leaning towards each other. if looking into the auger housing the left side rakes should look like two trees leaning to the right and the right side should look like two trees leaning left. If leaning away from each other they are backwards.

The brackets on the end of each rake are different one is convex and the other end is concave...the convex end on each rake should face auger gear housing. 

Here is a vid that is a help and sorry to others who have seen this to often lately.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

The brackets on the end of each rake are different one is convex and the other end is concave...the convex end on each rake should face auger gear housing. 

*Should have read: should face auger gearbox(worm gear housing).*


----------



## 9ball (Feb 10, 2013)

Well thank you for your replies. I have reversed the augers (left on right and right on left) and now the machine works great. I did however have to drill new holes in the augers for the sheer pins as they would not line up with the shafts holes ( not even close). Weird, as if they where not the original augers. Cheers.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

9ball said:


> Well thank you for your replies. I have reversed the augers (left on right and right on left) and now the machine works great. I did however have to drill new holes in the augers for the sheer pins as they would not line up with the shafts holes ( not even close). Weird, as if they where not the original augers. Cheers.


====================================================

Might be that someone had the auger shaft out, and end for ended it, when they re-assembled it. It never crossed their mind, that the shaft was backwards. They just put the augers back on , in the only way that the holes would line up.--- John


----------

